# "more About"



## dgf123 (Nov 29, 2008)

can we get a poll to find out how many people are annoyed by this?


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

dgf123 said:


> can we get a poll to find out how many people are annoyed by this?


I'm guessing, very close to EVERYBODY. 
Get used to it, unless you'd like your monthly rates raised, or unless you have about 3 millions friends you can get to sign up for TiVo.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I haven't seen this yet. When does this show up?


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

well in my book Tivo has about 1 year left, then its going to be clobbered by other manufactures in late 2009. Sony, and alot of others have DVR's in the works. Tivo is going to have in rough next year.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

SOOOO Annoying. It's bad enough that I pause something and have the pause 'bar' in the way so I can't see the image on the paused screen. Now I've got this giant thing.

TIVO- SOMETIMES we pause things because we want to SEE WHAT'S ON THE SCREEN, not just because we have to take a leak...


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Its pretty much the most anti-ergonomic thing Tivo has designed. Tivo is missing 2 very important features. Skip to a certain time, and clear pause screen. So dont use Tivo if you watch sports. Thats basicaly what this features tells me.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

I may be wrong, but I think if you hit the fast forward button once while on pause, it skips ahead one "frame" (or whatever) and clears the time bar. The step feature on the TiVo is not as good as it usually is on a DVD player, but I think I've gotten it to work.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

"Clear" gets rid of "More About" and the time bar "instantly".


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I haven't seen it on my HDTiVo yet, but I saw it on my S2 last night. Monumentally annoying. I don't want it there in the first place. I don't care how easy it is to clear. I shouldn't have to be bothered with it to start with. Is there a way to turn that off permanently?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Put me into the "I've never seen it" category.
2 TiVos, broadband connected, opted in, 4 tuners, pretty much full time recording.
What programs is this showing up on?


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

WayneCarter said:


> "Clear" gets rid of "More About" and the time bar "instantly".


And select-play-select-pause-select clears it automatically and permanently until reboot (and very quickly). If you use closed-captioning, it also allows cc while fast forwarding to be displayed properly.


----------

